# GT Leo Gaje Seminar in Pasadena, MD



## Emptyglass (Oct 12, 2004)

Apolo's Karate
Proudly Presents

SEMINAR with

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI SUPREME GRANDMASTER
LEO T. GAJE, JR.
October 23-24, 2004
9am - 5pm Both Days

At:

Apolo's Karate
8056 Ritchie Highway
Pasadena, Maryland 21122

Learn skills from the Past, applied to the Present, incorporated with Future possibilities.

This is a Close Quartering Combat Blade Fighting System against multiple opponents. The distinguishing*characteristic of the system is weaponry instruction first, progressing to the final stage of empty-hand skills. Training emphasizes Footwork, Striking and Tactile principles. This allows for continual combative process of offense, counter-offense & recounter-offense.

The Triangle approach allows for continual manuevering, application of striking techniques and the use of enviromental objects. Explore the meaning of "Situational Awareness" through*the use of Blade, Stick, Empty hands / Pangamut, and Dumog (Filipino Grappling). Come to understand the Kaliman's Philosophy of Life: Respect, Concern & Care, Hospitality.

EVERYONE is WELCOME...

Recommended Gear: Comfortable workout attire, 2 KALI sticks, training knives

Training fee: $75 per day if pre-registered by Oct.20th/$95 per day at the door or after Oct. 20th

Group / Instructor Rates(5 or More): *Call for details


Registration form  must be postmarked before Oct. 18th to receive a pre-registration fee. No refunds or credits after Oct. 18th. *NO EXCEPTIONS!!!

FOR MORE INFORMATION, PLEASE CONTACT MASTER APOLO
email: apoloskarate@aol.com 
OR voice mail: (410) 768-7788.

Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje's website:
http://www.pt-go.com/


----------



## John J (Oct 13, 2004)

This event will be a must attend! Grand Tuhon is not only a remarkable teacher but a true eskrimador in every sense of the word. It is my understanding that the principles, strategies & concepts of Pekiti Tirsia continues to evolve and is more combat oriented than ever!

I look forward to experiencing it!

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (www.swacom.com)
BAKBAKAN International (www.bakbakan.com)


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 13, 2004)

I have to echo John's comments.  I had the opportinity to train with GT Gaje in the PI.  He is a combative genious and his system is live and highly applicable to the real world.  PTK is an art that focuses on reality and tactical superiority.  GT Gaje embodies that.  If I had the free time, I would be following GT Gaje around the country.

Do not pass up any opportunity to train with him.  It is an eye opening experience.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Emptyglass (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm very excited about this seminar. I also think it will be an eye-opening experience for many people and I urge FMA practicioners (and any other martial artists) to attend if they are in the area and can do so. I have been told GT Gaje is not to be missed.

Rich Curren


----------



## Emptyglass (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi all:

This event is this weekend and the pre-reg cut-off is tomorrow. After training with GT Gaje I have to say, this event is not to be missed. Hope to see some of you at the seminar.

Rich Curren


----------

